# first try at posting pic



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

here goes. shot this on my xl-1, and stole one frame from it for picture. hope it works


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

holy crap it actually worked. and a whole new world opens up to an old dog.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck Ya !! Excellent pic archery !!!! I didn't know elk 'smoked'... :shock: :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 I actually think thats just gas.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome bugle shot!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice shot! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Great photo!!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job archery! Lets see some more.


----------

